# Just wanted to say!



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

I got respect for you vascular and huge mutha fuccas around here!!!

BUT!!!!!

I carry the best looking 20% BF on this board! And I was 18 lbs when I was born! Then the circumcised me and weight went down to 10lbs!

Now here is what 20% BF looks like @300mg test Cyp a week looks like
5'5" 222lbs










103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow your short!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Wow your short!



Haha makes my pecker look bigger


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 9, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Haha makes my pecker look bigger
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!



Cawk pics pls 

Looking thick dude


----------



## charley (Jan 9, 2016)

...  i agree with dj , you look thick ....[spare us the dick pics] ,,,,,


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> Cawk pics pls
> 
> Looking thick dude



Just trying to get on your level!! 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  i agree with dj , you look thick ....[spare us the dick pics] ,,,,,



I will say after a full year of test levels being in the mid 200 range I feel like a diff man!!


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

low test blows, doc script FTW


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I will say after a full year of test levels being in the mid 200 range I feel like a diff man!!
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!



How long you been on trt now?


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> How long you been on trt now?



About 3 months... But I am running 100mg more a week than my doc prescription @300mg test Cyp


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

i'm at I'm at 50mg a week hoping to get my do to put me on at least 100mg next week


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> i'm at I'm at 50mg a week hoping to get my do to put me on at least 100mg next week



I got a cool as doc and told him I was on 300 mg of ugl test and he prescribed me the 200mg 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## drealdeal (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking sexi mm

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

drealdeal said:


> Looking sexi mm
> 
> HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com



Thanks lolz I carry that mask everywhere if anybody wanted to know, never know when some shit might go down


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## s2h (Jan 9, 2016)

few inches shorter and you qualify for a handicap tag for your truck....up front parking ...


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

s2h said:


> few inches shorter and you qualify for a handicap tag for your truck....up front parking ...



Damn the luck 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Damn the luck
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


just hunch and tell them you got spinal meningitis


----------



## charley (Jan 9, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Thanks lolz I carry that mask everywhere if anybody wanted to know, never know when some shit might go down
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!




....  don't let'em bust your balls mouse , there ain't a man on this board that don't wear a mask around the house ...        ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2016)

My fav mouse vid is where he's naked on the table fingering his pooper for the camera


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 10, 2016)

Shit you hack my iCloud 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> My fav mouse vid is where he's naked on the table fingering his pooper for the camera


you sure that wasnt saney?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> you sure that wasnt saney?



I'm not sure mm isn't Saney


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm not sure mm isn't Saney


saney was so hairy looked like he was wearing a turtle neck sweater when he was shirtless, cant be the same guy


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2016)

What happened to saney?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 10, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> What happened to saney?



He went crazy and came back right?  Sorry only check this board about once every 6 mos......I had some of that same batch of MTR and almost got banned...


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 10, 2016)

Well if saney looks like me.... He is a good looking guy


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2016)

Saney is a musclebear!! He even had a gay muscle bear account at one point via members here lol


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 10, 2016)

O haha


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> He went crazy and came back right?  Sorry only check this board about once every 6 mos......I had some of that same batch of MTR and almost got banned...



I think so! Last I heard he was hanging out in a tranny strip club.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 10, 2016)

I didn't know ASF had a strip club? Learn something new everyday


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------

